# past storms..



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

i was looking thru my photobucket and found alot of good old pictures i cant remeber if i shared them or not(bad memorey) but thought i'd share some good ones..if you have some good past storm pics please post'em up i'd love to see them!!


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)




----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

enjoy guys!


----------



## ram4x443015 (Jun 19, 2003)

nice pix i like the last one :salute:


----------



## F250 Boss v (Feb 1, 2008)

Great pic's! Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

You always post the best pics. Very nice


----------



## K20Fisher (Jan 13, 2008)

Hey 91ak250 1.I see you painted your truck.
2. What r u doing on that pile trying to get stuck or bottom out that boss.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

yes haha

i was playing around after plowing my uncles..it was just too temping to pass up!


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

Its AMAZING how much of a difference a new paint job makes. Anyway, nice pics and nice truck.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice pictures


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*SUPER SWEET PICS ONCE AGAIN I THINK I WANNA RETIRE IN ALASKA*


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice pictures! Nick, do you have any from the blizzard of 96??


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*J&R YES I DO HAVE A COUPLE HERE YA GO 30.7 INCHS IN PHILADELPHIA IN 28 HOURS THUNDER SNOW FOR 4 HOURS WHAT A YEAR*payuppayuppayup


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

nickplowing1972;548304 said:


> *J&R YES I DO HAVE A COUPLE HERE YA GO 30.7 INCHS IN PHILADELPHIA IN 28 HOURS THUNDER SNOW FOR 4 HOURS WHAT A YEAR*:


All you philly people talk about the 96 storm...until ur blue in the face!!!!!!


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

tls22;548319 said:


> All you philly people talk about the 96 storm...until ur blue in the face!!!!!!


Well, we don't have many good storms to talk about so we've got to do whay weve gotta do! :crying:


----------



## Idealtim (Jan 15, 2006)

Cool bronco in the first pic! xlt I think?


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

the first picture is of our blue '92 f-250 4x4 power stroke ex-cab long bed it has a topper. haha it had a crap ton of snow on it and that was in just 3 days worth..it was insane that year!


----------

